# Rtv silicone?



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never plastic Injected or made baits period. But I made a nice clay master madtom...and want to make some plastic baits. So what brand and where do you get you rtv silicone for mold making?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

https://www.aeromarineproducts.com/product-category/mold-making/silicone-rubber/
or from Alumilite.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cool thx, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven’t used Alumilite rtv, but I’ve used AeroMarine’s and had no complaints at all.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I haven’t used Alumilite rtv, but I’ve used AeroMarine’s and had no complaints at all.


Good to know! About how many baits can you average out of one mold?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I don’t know honestly as i haven’t ruined one yet but I’ve heard around 100 is about average. I haven’t fooled with resins in a couple years. Going to start back up with it though I believe.


----------

